# door lock cylinder / alarm



## tbutera2112 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello - I have a 2001 Nissan Altima and the driver-side door lock cylinder (there isn't one on passenger side) recently went bad. I replaced the lock cylinder with a new one that comes with it's own key. I knew I'd have an ignition key and a door key doing it this way.

However, any time I open the door now, the alarm goes off.

There is a sensor on the back of the lock cylinder that I did reattach. If attached properly, would the alarm still be going off? Should I double check that it's on there correctly, or should I be removing that sensor and leaving it unhooked?

The window scrapes when rolling it down, so I have to get back in there anyways to find out what got bent into the way, so I do plan to double check the sensor, just not sure if I should be leaving it unhooked or not.

I know I can't be the only one who has replaced the lock cylinder....any suggestions? Getting in the car and quickly driving off at 5am with the alarm going off looks sketchy.

At this point, if I can't fix the alarm, I'll just have to disable the horn so it's not loud...but I'd like to have a functional horn if possible.


----------

